# Hadleigh Haunt 2015



## zfwdano (May 18, 2013)

Daytime Video of our Haunt

https://vimeo.com/144367077

And Here it is Halloween Evening

https://vimeo.com/144385879


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Have any Red Hots?" - [email protected] dude on the ground asking for candy

Nice array of chatty animated props!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice. Lots to see, lots of movement, and the lighting is really nice. I like the comedy element too; spooky without being terrifying to little kids.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The fire in the top window looked great, and the skelly asking for candy was a riot. Lots of different props...loved it.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

cool display  I love the fencing you've got.


----------

